# snout = tromba ?



## Alan Evangelista

O dicionário Word Reference inglês-português inclui "tromba" como uma possível tradução de "snout". Até onde sei, "snout" pode ser apenas traduzida como "focinho" (por exemplo, de cachorro ou porco). Tromba (de elefante) é "trunk" em inglês. Existe algum contexto que estou ignorando no qual "snout" significa "tromba" ou é um regionalismo ?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## englishmania

Não percebi bem a pergunta...

_Tromba_ pode ser a cara de uma pessoa.

Priberam: ''tromba''
[Informal, Depreciativo]  Cara ou nariz. [Também usado no plural.]

Cambridge : 'snout'
slang for a person's nose:
He has an enormous snout.


----------



## Leandro

Alan Evangelista said:


> O dicionário Word Reference inglês-português inclui "tromba" como uma possível tradução de "snout". Até onde sei, "snout" pode ser apenas traduzida como "focinho" (por exemplo, de cachorro ou porco). Tromba (de elefante) é "trunk" em inglês. Existe algum contexto que estou ignorando no qual "snout" significa "tromba" ou é um regionalismo ?



É isso mesmo o que você disse. Nunca vi "snout" (nariz+boca) ser usado como tromba. Animais que têm "snout" são cachorro, porco, urso etc. A definição de "snout" é a parte protuberante do rosto que contém tanto o nariz quanto o maxilar (boca). Devido a essa definição, "snout" também pode ser usado como gíria para pessoas que possuem esse tipo de protuberância no rosto, sabe? Quando se tem a boca muito pra frente e o nariz comprido.

Já tromba de elefante era chamada de "elephant's snout" antigamente, de acordo com o seguinte artigo:
_"It’s not clear who first tagged the elephant’s snout with the name “trunk,” but it seems to have happened sometime in the late 16th century. The first documented instance appears in the 1589 work by Richard Hakluyt, Principal Navigations: “The Elephant . . . With water fils his troonke right hie and blowes it on the rest.”_

Link para o artigo completo: *Why an Elephant's Nose is Called a "Trunk"*

Mas hoje em dia, usa-se "trunk" mesmo para tromba de elefante.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

englishmania said:


> _Tromba_ pode ser a cara de uma pessoa.



Alguém sabe dizer onde a palavra "tromba" tem essa conotação? Nunca ouvi no sudeste do Brasil. De qualquer forma, os dois sentidos "muzzle" e "person's nose" estão separados no verbete "snout" do dicionário inglês-português do WR e "tromba" aparece como uma tradução do primeiro significado, o que me parece incorreto. Na minha humilde opinião, a única tradução correta desse significado  é "focinho". Abri esse tópico com a intenção de confirmar o erro antes de reportá-lo.


----------



## jazyk

Diz-se vira essa tromba pra lá quando o interlocutor está de mau humor.


----------



## Carfer

Alan Evangelista said:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde a palavra "tromba" tem essa conotação? Nunca ouvi no sudeste do Brasil. De qualquer forma, os dois sentidos "muzzle" e "person's nose" estão separados no verbete "snout" do Word Reference e "tromba" aparece como uma tradução do primeiro, o que me parece incorreto. A única tradução correta que conheço é "focinho".


Em Portugal tem, tanto no singular como no plural. Muito comum em ameaças ('_Ou te portas bem, ou levas na(s) tromba(s)!_', por exemplo) ou para  descrever, em linguagem informal, a cara de alguém que se apresenta muito zangado e contrariado ('_Vem cá com umas trombas!_')


----------



## englishmania

Alan Evangelista said:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde a palavra "tromba" tem essa conotação?


Em Portugal, sim.


----------



## Ari RT

Também no Brasil já ouvi que Fulano montou a tromba, a criança está de tromba. Mas não creio que seja esse o propósito do fio. A observação original se refere à primeira acepção, denotativa, elemento anatômico dos animais. Outras acepções são extensões e analogias, mesmo a de nariz humano.
Essa acepção em pauta realmente aponta para focinho E tromba. Não há o que dizer acerca de focinho, mas tromba parece ser um caso muito particular de focinho, e esse caso particular tem também um nome específico.
Pensei até em propor a abertura de nova acepção (snout = 2 - sf, focinho e, no caso do elefante, a tromba), mas ainda soa forçado. Nem mesmo na mão contrária fica bem (tromba (do elefante) = snout). Se o dicionário fosse PT-PT escreveríamos focinho = sf. a tromba do elefante? O focinho dos mosquitos se chama probóscide, valeria incluir por paralelismo?
Opino que esteja demais no verbete.

O American Heritage dá:


*snout* 

(snout)
_n._
*1.
a. *The projecting nose, jaws, or anterior facial part of an animal's head.
*b. *A similar prolongation of the anterior portion of the head in certain insects, such as weevils; a rostrum.
*c. *A spout or nozzle shaped like such a projection.
*2. *_Slang_ The human nose.


E o Oxford:
*NOUN*
1The projecting nose and mouth of an animal, especially a mammal.
_‘a sea lion balanced a ball on its snout’_
Synonyms

1.1informal A person's nose.
1.2The projecting front or end of something such as a pistol.

A nenhum dos dois ocorreu particularizar o caso do elefante que tem um tipo diferente de focinho. Ou do mosquito.
Em tempo, esse animal simpático do meu avatar está piscando o olho para me recordar que seu focinho também tem um nome particular: "trufa".


----------



## Leandro

Alan Evangelista said:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde a palavra "tromba" tem essa conotação? Nunca ouvi no sudeste do Brasil.


Eu sou carioca e sempre ouvi tromba para se referir à cara de uma pessoa quando está de cara feia, emburrada, de bico, de mau-humor.

"Algo deve ter acontecido. Olha o tamanho da tromba da Maria". Referindo-se à sua cara fechada com um "bico enorme".


----------



## Vanda

"Fulano tá com uma tromba hoje que é melhor ficar longe, viu?"


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> "Fulano tá com uma tromba hoje que é melhor ficar longe, viu?"


Em Portugal, com esse sentido, usamos a palavra no plural: "Ele está de trombas!", "Está com umas trombas!".


----------



## olivinha

Mas esta conotação de tromba (parece que o sujeito está de cara amarrada, de mau humor) pode ser traduzida como snout?


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> Mas esta conotação de tromba (parece que o sujeito está de cara amarrada, de mau humor) pode ser traduzidas como snout?


Acho que não (talvez '_grim face_'), mas a questão surgiu em resultado da pergunta do post #4.


----------



## Archimec

Expressões inglesas coloquiais, neste contexto: _cranky, pissed off, grouchy..._


----------



## mglenadel

A anta tem tromba, the tapir has a snout.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

mglenadel said:


> A anta tem tromba, the tapir has a snout.



"A anta tem tromba" é um uso figurado que relaciona o focinho longo de uma anta a uma tromba de elefante, não ? De qualquer forma, seria interessante incluir um exemplo como esse na tradução snout-tromba no verbete "snout" no dicionário inglês-português para evitar que as pessoas se confundam e achem que o "snout" de um cachorro pode ser chamado de "tromba" em português (o que pode ser facilmente deduzido do jeito que o verbete está organizado).


----------



## olivinha

mglenadel said:


> A anta tem tromba, the tapir has a snout.


A anta tem tromba?  Não sabia. E se é o caso, a frase em inglês deveria ser _the tapir has a trunk_.


----------

